# APHA Solid-Bred Mare. Would love conformation critique!



## VLBUltraHot (Oct 26, 2013)

2006 APHA Solid-Bred Mare that stands at 15.2 hands. Has some APHA Halter points a yearling. I would love to hear what y'all think of her conformation


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

Well, You can tell that she's majorly halter bred.

She's downhill. Very short neck. Very long body. (Bad combination) Almost very course in the throatlatch.

I don't like the dip behind her withers.

High Hocks. Short front cannons. Too light on bone. Posty Hind Legs.

All the typical things you see in halter horses these days.

The first picture, I like her. The second picture. I very much dislike her.


----------



## VLBUltraHot (Oct 26, 2013)

Thanks for the comment! 

She is very much halter bred. Surprisingly, she is a sensational pleasure mover, especially at the lope. I agree with most of your observations!


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

Is she Impressive bred? What's her HYPP status?

She absolutely screams "HALTER"!!! LoL.


----------



## VLBUltraHot (Oct 26, 2013)

She is Impressive four or five generations back on her sire's bottom side. She is N/N for HYPP. 

Her dam is a cute little palomino AQHA mare that was bred to a huge sorrel overo halter stud lol.


----------



## Chickenoverlord (Apr 30, 2013)

Base wide, front and back. Very post legged, upright front pasterns, very light on bone, tied in at the knee and a hair back at the knee. She is very long, stands over far too much ground, and is butt high. She has a decent shoulder, her neck is short, and the muscling is upside down, but I like her head, though she is very thick through the throat latch. 
She might as well have a neon sign taped to her back that reads "I AM A HALTER HORSE" in flashing lights, lol. Does she have capped hocks or is it just me?


----------



## VLBUltraHot (Oct 26, 2013)

Lol yes, definitely a halter horse  Thanks for telling me what you don't like AND what you think is decent. That's always nice!

Nope, she doesn't have capped hocks to my knowledge!


----------



## Chickenoverlord (Apr 30, 2013)

Also, she is a gorgeous color


----------



## VLBUltraHot (Oct 26, 2013)

Chickenoverlord said:


> Also, she is a gorgeous color


Thank you:


----------



## EmilyJoy (Dec 30, 2011)

Oh my yes gorgeous color! Who says a chestnut can't look pretty?...With a little chrome of course!


----------



## VLBUltraHot (Oct 26, 2013)

EmilyJoy said:


> Oh my yes gorgeous color! Who says a chestnut can't look pretty?...With a little chrome of course!


Thank you EmilyJoy!

When I was horse shopping the last thing I wanted was another chestnut. But look what happened, I ended up with chestnut:wink: The flaxen mane was just an added bonus!


----------



## CandyCanes (Jul 1, 2013)

You've had enough of the bad stuff, so I'm not going to give you that.... I'll just say that I love her head, and her color. I think she is quite beautiful, beneath the faults


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Love her head AND her ears. I hate big mare ears, her's are quite nice. She's not The Perfect Horse, but that horse hasn't been born yet. And you can NEVER ever have too many chestnuts, especially when they come with lots of nice chrome! I'm a total sucker for a gorgeous chestnut.


----------



## VLBUltraHot (Oct 26, 2013)

Thank you CandyCanes and Dreamcatcher Arabians!

I usually get the most compliments about her head and color  She has a lot of "body" faults, but she does have a cute little head! I bred her to a chestnut stallion this year, so obviously I will be getting a chestnut foal...but the stud is known to throw LOTS of chrome and unique white. So my fingers are crossed! I guess I am a sucker for chestnuts:wink:


----------



## PixiTrix (Sep 11, 2013)

She does have a very cute head, sweet face and pretty color- seems like she's definitely built for halter if that's what you're going for!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## VLBUltraHot (Oct 26, 2013)

PixiTrix said:


> She does have a very cute head, sweet face and pretty color- seems like she's definitely built for halter if that's what you're going for!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


She really isn't what I wanted originally. I had prepurchased an AWESOME little 3 year old Doc Quixote mare, she was everything I wanted. Turned on a dime, sharp, very cowy. Except she had suspensory ligament issues, and problems related to chronic windsucking.

On my way home from the prepurchase a friend called me to come look at a gelding for sale on the way. This mare ended up being pasture mates with the gelding. I fell in love with her even though she was nothing like what I originally wanted, but she was "the one". Couldn't have left her there even if I'd wanted to. And here we are lol!


----------

